# Moving from one coop to another?



## teachfit (Jun 28, 2013)

When I started out about 3 months ago I purchased a small coop (and I mean small - 2 chickens at most or maybe 3 bantams) and put my first 2 girls (Thelma and Louise) in it. My SO just finished a new big coop (6x8) and I got 8 more chickens. The first night I put Thelma and Louise in it with the new girls but the last 6 nights they have retreated to their old coop and sleep there. Of course the new girls yell for them to get in the big coop at night! They are still laying their eggs in that old coop as well.

Should I just put them in the new coop each night and remove the old coop and be done with it? Am I crazy not wanting to hurt their feelings by moving them out of their original coop?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would close them up in the new coop for a few days. Chickens are all about routine, they have gotten use to the other coop. Once they learn the new coop in their safe place they will go in there.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you have a secure, fenced RUN attached to the NEW Coop ?
THAT would solve your problem IF the small coop is outside that area.
You could later use that small Coop for quarantine, or brooder, or just to separate an extra Rooster from the rest of your flock.

-ReTIRED-


----------

